

Ask HN: What cities in africa do you recommend for digital nomad? - mkdid

Hi guys,<p>I am planning to do an african tour next summer while working so I was wondering which cities you went to in Africa as a digital nomad. What was your experience like ? 
I already checked nomadlist for some info but it&#x27;s not quite informative about the region and the list of cities is not quite exhaustive.<p>I also know that there are a bunch of tech hubs across the region, so the list of the cities to go to should be exhaustive.<p>What do u think
======
Varkiil
You shouldn't go in subsaharan africa. People are poorer, cities are falling
appart and the only web connections you will get are cybercafes which is
really slow and cafes make you use their own computer (unless you want to be a
prey of thieves)

